# Let down by people/mates



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know why but recently when ever I seem to rely on someone they always seem to let me down last minute ! Usually with piss poor excuses aswell. I don't often ask of favours off people but my trust in any other person atm is fuck all !

Bit of a poor rant but as you can tell I'm pissed off with people just constantlyetting me down !


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i have a list of unreturned favours.expect nothing and you wont be disappointed in the future mate.shame a lot of people are like that.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> I don't know why but recently when ever I seem to rely on someone they always seem to let me down last minute ! Usually with piss poor excuses aswell. I don't often ask of favours off people but my trust in any other person atm is fuck all !
> 
> Bit of a poor rant but as you can tell I'm pissed off with people just constantlyetting me down !


Maybe you need some new mates chap; doesnt sound like the current lot are up to the job. All the best


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Sadly it seems may folk are increasingly only interests in what's in life for them. Commitment means not a lot.
I always remember 'what goes around - comes around' in such circumstances and try to remain loyal to those who are committed friends, mates etc. Drop the dud ones and forget to help them when they are in need.

Brian


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Tritium said:


> Sadly it seems may folk are increasingly only interests in what's in life for them. Commitment means not a lot.
> I always remember 'what goes around - comes around' in such circumstances and try to remain loyal to those who are committed friends, mates etc. Drop the dud ones and forget to help them when they are in need.
> 
> Brian


i have only 3 real friends in life Brian that would and have done anything to help me at times and vice versa. if you read my sig i have helped others and been burnt by them, one on here. it doesn't stop me being me, it just means i am a lot more selective in who i choose to help out these days......all ruined by one person.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

when its your 'best mate' and the 1 you would help out do anything for suddenly throws it in your face its abit of a kick in the teeth :?

Made me think this last few week not to trust anyone at all. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> when its your 'best mate' and the 1 you would help out do anything for suddenly throws it in your face its abit of a kick in the teeth :?
> 
> Made me think this last few week not to trust anyone at all. :roll:


Don't feel that way bud, not all of us are unworthy of true friendship in life.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I know the feeling mate. I spend nearly every day of my life doing at least 1 favour for somebody. Asked for 2 favours this week and guess what? F all that's what. Sod everyone now, no more mr nice guy.....


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> when its your 'best mate' and the 1 you would help out do anything for suddenly throws it in your face its abit of a kick in the teeth :? Made me think this last few week not to trust anyone at all. :roll:


Have you thought about trying to talk to your mate again? Good mates are hard to come by chap and so maybe giving it one last shot and letting them know how you feel, could help? Its not easy though is it as I guess you then run the risk of feeeling hurt again eh. My old dad used to say to me that the only people you can really trust and the only ones who really count are family - the same guy had loads of friends mind you  Its a crap feeling mate so good luck with it and let us know how you get on.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

BrianR said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > when its your 'best mate' and the 1 you would help out do anything for suddenly throws it in your face its abit of a kick in the teeth :? Made me think this last few week not to trust anyone at all. :roll:
> ...


I've tried numerous times to talk to him but just get ignored. He's recently got a new misses on the scene which he spends every breathing minute with her and so just left me to the side.

Arrr well, life's goes on, just know who to trust or should I say not trust in the future. Once his new relationship goes down the shitter and comes running back I guess he might learn.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


Then it looks like you have answered the question chap... loads of new mates to be made thats for sure


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

ill be your friend :mrgreen:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

ill be your friend and wont use you for your beautiful car :lol: its the same story when someone gets a new bird just give it a months or so once they settle down he will be back as he needs to get away fom her :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

You sound like a bit of a Clingon tonksy.......not a bunny boiler are you m8 :twisted:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> You sound like a bit of a Clingon tonksy.......not a bunny boiler are you m8 :twisted:


I get ya now... Haha nah was just pissed off with the 1 closest mate I had and he's messing me about a bit ( in a non gay/sexual way :wink: )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

is this because he wont help you lift your engine back in ??????? :?


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

friends that bails are the worse. One of the reasons I try to be strict with my friendships, only have two really good ones, but at least they never ditch me or whatnot


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Best friends are the ones you keep in touch with. I can narrow my list to three people, who would each help me out if I asked. The ones who would drive 500 miles with a fuel can if I was stranded (not happened yet btw). I've known them all at least 20 years.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

You seem to have the same condition that I have, if you look carefully in the mirror, you can just work out the word M U G .
Maybe we should start a support group, for us mugs.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

I know how you feel mate, majority of my mates take MKat or smoke weed so are super unreliable. I don't drink much anymore or take any drugs as I love driving my TT too much for all that crap! Good friends (like minded ones) are a rarity, when you find one keep hold of them haha!


----------

